# yahoo mail not working with chromium



## paulfrottawa (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi I'm having a problem with chromium not displaying my mail. It shows the list of mail but when I click on one of them I get a page loading icon only. 

It works with the konqueror browser fine and I'm using Freebsd 12.1. I cleared my caches, files and reset settings on chromium but none worked out. 

So I'm wondering if anyone else if having the same problem.


----------



## mrusli (Jun 28, 2020)

paulfrottawa said:


> Hi I'm having a problem with chromium not displaying my mail. It shows the list of mail but when I click on one of them I get a page loading icon only.
> 
> It works with the konqueror browser fine and I'm using Freebsd 12.1. I cleared my caches, files and reset settings on chromium but none worked out.
> 
> So I'm wondering if anyone else if having the same problem.




Hi

I too have the same problems with Chromium (currently with updated version 83.0.4103.106)  log in to Yahoo mail. It cannot seems to load anything from the browser. It is buggy. I did not have any problems using Firefox on Yahoo. Only on Chromium web browser. I'm running FreeBSD 12.1 on Virtual Box with my Mac Mini 2014.

Someone need to send a bug report to freeBSD Chromium Team about these.


----------



## mrusli (Dec 1, 2020)

paulfrottawa said:


> Hi I'm having a problem with chromium not displaying my mail. It shows the list of mail but when I click on one of them I get a page loading icon only.
> 
> It works with the konqueror browser fine and I'm using Freebsd 12.1. I cleared my caches, files and reset settings on chromium but none worked out.
> 
> So I'm wondering if anyone else if having the same problem.



I am currently using FreeBSD 12.2. Using the latest packages. They have release the newest version of chromium-85.0.4183.121_3.
As I have submit the bug to FreeBSD. And they have fix the Yahoo mail with the latest release of Chromium. You can download that version and test it out now. 
I have tested it and it is working wonderfully. Cheers!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2020)

mrusli said:


> They have release the newest version of chromium-85.0.4183.121_3.


87.0.4280.66 actually, 5 hours ago. Not sure if this will be merged into the quarterly branch though, quarterly is still at 84.0.4147.135. Besides that, it's going to take some time for the package repositories to catch up.


----------



## mrusli (Dec 1, 2020)

I changed my update to latest instead of quarterly. From /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf.  How did I create the repo directory???? I did the sudo pkg update -f and then sudo pkg upgrade. That is the latest version. 87.0.4280.66 . And thanks for the infos. About the new Chromium updates. It will take a while for the builders to get things done. It will takes days or weeks until it release a newer version.


----------



## mrusli (Dec 2, 2020)

mrusli said:


> I changed my update to latest instead of quarterly. From /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf.  How did I create the repo directory???? I did the sudo pkg update -f and then sudo pkg upgrade. That is the latest version. 87.0.4280.66 . And thanks for the infos. About the new Chromium updates. It will take a while for the builders to get things done. It will takes days or weeks until it release a newer version.


All right I got it. 

Use this command. 

mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos && cp /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/


----------



## a6h (Dec 2, 2020)

You also have to edit /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

Comment out this:

```
FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly", mirror_type: "srv", signature_type: "fingerprints", fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg", enabled: yes }
```

Add this:

```
FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",    mirror_type: "srv", signature_type: "fingerprints", fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg", enabled: yes }
```

[EDIT]:
By the way, for the sake of completeness, I should also mention that you don't need to add the whole "latest" line to the /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf.
A `FreeBSD: {url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"}` is enough. Because the rest of the setting come from the /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf.


----------



## mrusli (Dec 12, 2020)

Guys, there is a Chromium version 87. But still I did not get any updates at this time. I wonder why?


----------



## laurentis (Dec 12, 2020)

The situation with chromium is not so good. As of now, poudriere will kill any build jobs that takes more than 32 hours. The build jobs for chromium have been hitting that limit regularly since at least July. Whenever the build cluster is busy, that is most of the time.

For version 87, the probability of having a successful build is even lower (it won't happen in the currently running build), You might want to wait and see if you get lucky in the next few weeks, or you might want to try to build it yourself.

Also there's the fact that this port could be removed after December 31st because the build process depends on a deprecated and unsupported python version. Upstream is working on that but no ETA as far as I know.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 12, 2020)

As major browsers are retired due to python2 dependency, how easy would it be
to run the linux versions in an environment such as deboostrap, anyone knows?  [ Of
course I'd prefer them to stay.. ]


----------



## neel (Dec 13, 2020)

You could try Firefox if you need a "native" browser, or use the Linuxulator instructions here and run Chrome/Opera/Edge/Brave/Vivaldi. I got Vivaldi and Opera running via these instructions.

You can run old "Presto"-based versions of Opera (not the Chromium version I tested) natively but it won't work with 95% of websites thanks to Opera Presto only supporting TLSv1.0 as opposed to TLSv1.2 or TLSv1.3, making it basically useless.

Disclaimer: I work at Microsoft, but not on Edge. Chromium Edge does not officially support FreeBSD, nor can Edge run natively, so hence why I can recommend Firefox here.


----------

